# Classic,Sports,SuperCars Annual Millage



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok at per heading this is for the Classic, Sports, Super Car owners, From Mk1 Cortina to Abarth Mx5, to M car , S & RS , to Porsche , Ferrari , Lambo etc 

Is yours a garage queen or used for pleasure of the drive, i ask this after asking a few local to me and was shocked that some cars only did a couple of hundred miles in 2 years, it would have to have a gorgeous body for me to e=even dream of this option of little use even then im not sure i could.

Is this a modern bread of investment buyers that aren't relay petrol heads?

Over to you guys & girls.

I will start off with my first year in my AMG C63s Coupe fantastic car and on track for 7.5k miles this year

Also please state if only car , daily driver or weekend toy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm doing around 13-15k per year in the M235i. It's an everyday car though. 

It's a bit of a dilemma for many people. Buy a car and use it and it does devalue the car. However what's the point of buying a nice car if you aren't going to to use it to get the enjoyment.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm doing around 13-15k per year in the M235i. It's an everyday car though.
> 
> It's a bit of a dilemma for many people. Buy a car and use it and it does devalue the car. However what's the point of buying a nice car if you aren't going to to use it to get the enjoyment.


Yes that's where the m235i is great bridge car for me, totally agree i need to enjoy my car, do you think my millage is low for a non daily driver?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes that's where the m235i is great bridge car for me, totally agree i need to enjoy my car, do you think my millage is low for a non daily driver?


The average mileage for a privately owned car is apparently only around 8000 miles a year. The 12,000 average takes into account business users. 7500 is a fair amount for the AMG with the way the bills mount up.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I don't believe in garage queens. Cars are meant to be driven in my view. 

So long as they are well maintained and the oil changed frequently, there is little reason not to use them.

Panamera - long distance driver - 12-15k a year.
Alfa 156 GTA - mix of long distance and weekend toy - 7.5k a year.
Jaguar XJR - historically 7-10k a year - UK motorway cruising. (Now SORN waiting to offer engine and gearbox to my E Type.)
FFRR - workhorse - 15-20k a year - trips to Italy, moving stuff to/from storage, hauling son around country etc etc. 
Alfa Spider - largely neighbourhood driver in summer - 3k a year

My wife OTH has put only 11k miles on her SLK in ten years, of which 2.5k is mine driving back and forth from Italy a couple of times. 

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The average mileage for a privately owned car is apparently only around 8000 miles a year. The 12,000 average takes into account business users. 7500 is a fair amount for the AMG with the way the bills mount up.


Bills ? Insurance £250 a year servicing is £33 a month with new deal with Mercedes for 3 services, age has got 1 advantage, and fuel i think im sitting at 23mpg the coast function works great when not on it and in traffic going down some nice hills:thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

The XC70 which was the old daily did about 20-25k per year. The SQ5 which is the new daily will only do about 8-10k as my wife now works from home so the miles are made up of me going to work and back, the occasional trip to Cardiff for work when there is no hire car or the hire car is too crap to consider and caravan miles. The 206sw is my knockabout car, has done about 5k this year, just dirty jobs I don’t want to do in the Audi. The 911 has done none and even when it is being used it’s only a few hundred a year.

When I had the DB9 I did 6k in it but I did about 3k in all the hire cars while it was busy being broken. 

7.5k in an AMG isn’t bad going at all!!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Bills ?


Don't ask!

I've got most of mine fully comp with Stuart Collins because of the 365 day Green Card they offer. But around £500 a car because no garage and central London address.

I have a couple with Flux - the E type and the XJR (restoration policy TPFT) and the SLK because it is a London car and does not need expensive Euro insurance (at least not until I crashed it:devil.

Peter


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saab daily driver, 6-10k 
M3 not sure prob 3-4K
Escort mk2 and Capri when there on the road 1-2k each as I don't feel like I can leave it at the shops or outside a mates house so I only drive for fun, I'd love to daily drive them in the summer but theft is my main worry.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Bills ? Insurance £250 a year servicing is £33 a month with new deal with Mercedes for 3 services, age has got 1 advantage, and fuel i think im sitting at 23mpg the coast function works great when not on it and in traffic going down some nice hills:thumb:


That's much cheaper than I would have thought. The service plan for the little A45 was £36 per month. The actual cost of the services without the service plan were way too high.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A45 AMG with over 400+ BHP and I've used it every single day for the last year since I've owned it from new with 14,000 already on the clock, but late next year a order for a new version of the A45AMG will be made or a second hand E63 AMG:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> That's much cheaper than I would have thought. The service plan for the little A45 was £36 per month. The actual cost of the services without the service plan were way too high.


Yes it had something to do with AMG celebrating 50 years but i think they are looking at cost decreases in servicing, I got Merc Edinburgh to tell me what the costs were for 3 services as based on yearly for mine and gave them approx millage I'm sure one was £800 but run in service was free as well, i have to say i got it signed up quick when i got the price did not think that bad , when my sons fiesta was £199 for a second service
I think the pressure of other marks servicing reductions making them sharper as they increase market share possibly? BMW ones on the M's as reduced from 5 years to 3 for approx same cost


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I notice the negative thread rater is out again. Why?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I notice the negative thread rater is out again. Why?


Maybe trolls like ex trawlermen? or they have been warned off other members?. My skin is thicker than the great wall of china rate away


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Sometimes it's difficult to find the time and the space for them.

Mine have become garage queens through necessity sadly, stored or light use. Hoping to move in a year or two to somewhere I have some space and no parking permits!

I would expect about 2-3k a year would be normal for me, it used to be. The other 'problem' is the number of cars. The more you have the less the mileage.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My M2 is coming up to its first birthday and it's my only car, I want to keep the miles down so I'll aim to do around 6,000 a year so it's not my daily and I use my bike for daily use as in going to work and not only that, the M2 will always get a lot of attention from the students at the college I work in. I use my M2 for car shows, cars and coffee meets,road trips and weekends away. Current miles is just over 5,000.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes it had something to do with AMG celebrating 50 years but i think they are looking at cost decreases in servicing, I got Merc Edinburgh to tell me what the costs were for 3 services as based on yearly for mine and gave them approx millage I'm sure one was £800 but run in service was free as well, i have to say i got it signed up quick when i got the price did not think that bad , when my sons fiesta was £199 for a second service
> I think the pressure of other marks servicing reductions making them sharper as they increase market share possibly? BMW ones on the M's as reduced from 5 years to 3 for approx same cost


I think the competition from well-regarded Independents might have something to do with it too. Merc Dealer servicing costs were getting silly and often for a fairly poor customer service.

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fentum said:


> I think the competition from well-regarded Independents might have something to do with it too. Merc Dealer servicing costs were getting silly and often for a fairly poor customer service.
> 
> Peter


Yes for sure, some of the guys on m3 cutters get price for service then rock up with there own oil with them, I think some dealers ok with this but i bet loads won't entertain, I seen invoice over £100 for engine oil:doublesho


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My M2 is coming up to its first birthday and it's my only car, I want to keep the miles down so I'll aim to do around 6,000 a year so it's not my daily and I use my bike for daily use as in going to work and not only that, the M2 will always get a lot of attention from the students at the college I work in. I use my M2 for car shows, cars and coffee meets,road trips and weekends away. Current miles is just over 5,000.


When I was still teaching I used to take the DB9 to school, it was a state funded secondary school as well and I was a head of year haha. When the 911 was the daily I used to use that to get to a very expensive private school. That attracted attention for completely different reasons; it was old and shabby :doublesho


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes for sure, some of the guys on m3 cutters get price for service then rock up with there own oil with them, I think some dealers ok with this but i bet loads won't entertain, I seen invoice over £100 for engine oil:doublesho


That's not terribly fair if the mechanic makes his crust off the margin. If I wanted to bring my own oil, and I might well (for one of mine, Valvoline Racing can't be got everywhere), I'd at least suggest he charge something to make up for his cut. He's not a charity.

I recall Mercedes oil bills fondly. I've had a 190E, a 300Sl, an E300, a 600SEC and an SLK. They could be quite fruity...

Take pity on me; My 1950s designed Alfa Spider's Nord engine and sump capacity is 7.16 litres. For an oil change you need 6.6 litres which is the sump capacity. (The GTA is 5.9 litres.)

And I change my oil religiously every 5000 miles, especially if it is mineral oil.

You chaps with modern engines don't know you're born.

P


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

My 20 year old 100bhp/litre m3 gets used every day and does around 15,000 miles a year. Definitely not a pristine garage queen, but then it was cheap when I bought it and is now not worth much because of how many miles it's done so may as well carry on using and enjoying it every day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Harry_p said:


> My 20 year old 100bhp/litre m3 gets used every day and does around 15,000 miles a year. Definitely not a pristine garage queen, but then it was cheap when I bought it and is now not worth much because of how many miles it's done so may as well carry on using and enjoying it every day.


That sounds like a well used car, do you think you lose some of the enjoyment when its a daily opposed to weekend hack/toy for shows meets etc?

Yes their are a good few high miler M3's on the go know show how good they are:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my ST will probably do less than 2000 miles this year! last year it did just over 500 but now I've got it insured again I might see more like 1000-2000 hopefully and enjoy it a bit more for what it is, obviously this is a weekend toy  

my new daily I've just bought, a Seat Leon Technology, will probably see around 15k


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Westfield is currently on target to do 3k in its first year with me - not too bad for a car with no screen or weather protection - it had done 9.5k in its first 13 years including two trips to the Ring and two to Le Mans


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> The Westfield is currently on target to do 3k in its first year with me - not too bad for a car with no screen or weather protection - it had done 9.5k in its first 13 years including two trips to the Ring and two to Le Mans


9.5k in 13 years:doublesho I see why you bought it know hardly run in, 3k a year for a car like that I would say is good


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Up until a few years ago I averaged 7 - 8k per annum in the Morgan... the past few years it's dropped to 3 - 4k, mainly with a Southern France road trip each year.

And I've only had the hood up twice in 15 years


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

My daily car will be doing about 20K + this year. My weekend car usually gets upto 10K a year. The wifes car will do about 5 - 7k but her trips are short. Iv clocked up just over 10K in 6 months on the daily.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Up until a few years ago I averaged 7 - 8k per annum in the Morgan... the past few years it's dropped to 3 - 4k, mainly with a Southern France road trip each year.
> 
> And I've only had the hood up twice in 15 years


That's good use out of the Morgan over the years,it's there to be enjoyed


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> That's good use out of the Morgan over the years,it's there to be enjoyed


193,000 miles on her now... taxed and insured all year round :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

NornIron said:


> 193,000 miles on her now... taxed and insured all year round :thumb:


Wow 193k miles that is impressive that's what a motor like that is for:thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I did around 3k in my ST last year, that's because I use the OH's car for work and rack all the miles up on that instead - she doesn't really drive it at all herself. We only live 3/4 mile away from her work so it's too near for her to drive it there. I only tend to do around 1k miles max on the scoot.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll do around 2-3k km a year with the 911GTS. a clean garage queen


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

shabba said:


> I'll do around 2-3k km a year with the 911GTS. a clean garage queen


Can I do another 3k a year for you , promise I will wash it for you, would complement my AMG well


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

NornIron said:


> 193,000 miles on her now... taxed and insured all year round :thumb:


That is impressive!

Good thing about them is they can be used, abused and then rebuilt.

That's got to be one of the highest surely! I'm jealous. I'm on 27k...


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Doing less then 1k in a year with my 1980 Porsche SC.
Due to a broken head stud that needs to be fixed :-(


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All

I have a 1995 Toyota MR2 with 102k on the clock (not concourse but close)

Last few years I have done approx. 2k a year (mainly between May and October).

Prior to that i was using it all year but i have another car and use of a company car so miles have reduced considerably recently. :thumb:


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Got my 350Z roadster as a third car but probably drive it the most to be honest. Don't drive to and from work!
About 6-7k km (4k miles) per year mostly with the roof down! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

The 1994 celica gt-four is used daily and so dose about 5k a year then the Jag and Mazda both sit in garages but are far from Queens at the moment. I'm going to start build threads for the celica and Jag soon to keep me motivated to finish them off


----------

